# Steuerung WWE 2k16



## Weedburner (19. März 2016)

Hi,
Da ja nur ein Link zu einer Internetseite als Steuerungs-Anleitung dem Spiel beiligt,habe ich mal für ganz Blutige Anfänger wie mich,die absoluten Standard  Kontrollen aufgeschrieben
und dann mit Paint so bearbeitet das es  eine für jedermann nützliche Bilddatei wird.
So könnt ihr schnell rübertabben und kucken,oder ausdrucken falls euch Tinte egal ist.Der Hintergrund ist Grau weil man sonst das Gelb vom Y Knopf schwer erkennen konnte.
Vieleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.Ist keine tolle Arbeit oder so,nur mal schnell in 2 Minuten für mich selbst gemacht
Das Game hat keine Trainings oder Tutorial Option im Menü,allerdings ist eine Art Tutorial dabei wenn man mit seinem eigenen gemachten Charackter spielt.Der fängt dann im WWE Performance Center an wo der Nachwuchs Trainiert wird,und der Trainer dort lässt einem praktisch Tutorials machen.Also gute Idee mit eigenen Wrester anzufangen deshalb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

